# All Decepticons vs. Dalek Empire



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

The Decepticons at the height of power and with access to all Cybertronian weaponry and ships ever canonically shown

And the Dalek empire during the time war, led by the Dalek Emperor (as seen in Bad Wolf) and Davros with billions (or more?) daleks and its fleet of ten million ships.

(Thread inspired by the fact I have Starscream hanging out with my Desktop Dalek on top of my Xbox )


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 8, 2011)

Reality Bomb.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Alternity Megatron and the Daleks wind up blowing up multiple universes


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

EXTERMINATE!

The daleks probably cyberrape the decepticons and then use transformer tech on their own armor


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

there's already a Transformer with a Dalek alternate mode


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2011)

My reaction:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]PT-9abkWqt8[/YOUTUBE]



Whoever the Winner we lose


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Reality Bomb.


Okay yeah, no reality bomb.

Its kinda a power thing, not 'who can destroy the rest of the universe around us first' thing.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 8, 2011)

To be fair though, the only reason that the Reality Bomb actually was capable of multiversal destruction was specifically because of its position in the Medusa Cascade (effectively the "hallway" to all realities in the Doctor Who-verse); it may retain the raw energy output, but it'd likely lack the range to take out everything in the Transformers continuity.

Are Extended Universe works included for Dalek feats? Because they manage to get _far_ worse with that sort of access (a lot of Dalek Empire logistics are given in the novels, plus the exotic superweapons such as Apocalypse Element manipulation).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

I would say the fiction is allowed...seeing as pretty much all of the 8th doctor is in that.

But only those that Tardiswiki says is canon. 

Same goes for TFwiki. I think that's fair.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

you'd be hard-pressed to find anything truly non-canon in TF anyway, probably the same with DW due to time-shenanigans making all the crazy shit canon somehow 

again, Alternity Megatron and his six Hytherions are kind of a bitch to get past 

just a thought


----------



## Bioness (Jul 8, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> To be fair though, the only reason that the Reality Bomb actually was capable of multiversal destruction was specifically because of its position in the Medusa Cascade (effectively the "hallway" to all realities in the Doctor Who-verse); it may retain the raw energy output, but it'd likely lack the range to take out everything in the Transformers continuity.
> 
> Are Extended Universe works included for Dalek feats? Because they manage to get _far_ worse with that sort of access (a lot of Dalek Empire logistics are given in the novels, plus the exotic superweapons such as Apocalypse Element manipulation).



How the hell can you get worse than complete and irreversible destruction of the Multiverse

Anyway is there Transformer tech that is capable of nearly all forms of Time Manipulation?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The Decepticons at the height of power and with access to all *Cybertronian weaponry and ships ever canonically shown*



Trypticon + drones
Pretenders that can Wipe out entire planets
the Hyrdra Cannon which can destroy planets
Plenty of weapons that will tear through dalek armor like tissue
The Plasma Energy Chamber
All the Gestalts
The Fucking Matrix



all the different iterations of the Allspark that would give them limitless troops

Things like the Magnificence that would given them infinite knowledge and allow the Decptions to build there own reality bomb if need bee

...Why would you do this to the Daleks


----------



## Es (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh nevermind


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Anyway is there Transformer tech that is capable of nearly all forms of Time Manipulation?



yes, Alternity tech

time-travel, time-loops, time-reversal (might count under time-loop), time-stop (a star system was locked in time and was in stasis or some shit), targeting people in the past, future, or other dimensions, eating time in the case of Hytherion (including the origins of universes, wiping them out of existence as a result), which is also mimicked by Alternity Megatron's tech, and summoning things from other timelines 

time bullshit is present on both sides


----------



## Bioness (Jul 8, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yes, Alternity tech
> 
> time-travel, time-loops, time-reversal (might count under time-loop), time-stop (a star system was locked in time and was in stasis or some shit), targeting people in the past, future, or other dimensions, eating time in the case of Hytherion (including the origins of universes, wiping them out of existence as a result), which is also mimicked by Alternity Megatron's tech, and summoning things from other timelines
> 
> time bullshit is present on both sides



Thanks I just wasn't that familiar with it 

Then I might have to say the Daleks would lose, and technology were the Dalek's only real advantage with that out of the equation they are just slow moving robots


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 8, 2011)

This may help for further explanation of Dalek capabilities: the various levels of canonicity is rather cumbersome to get around, though.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> This may help for further explanation of Dalek capabilities: the various levels of canonicity is rather cumbersome to get around, though.





As well as a section on the Time War itself.


----------



## enzymeii (Jul 8, 2011)

"We would exterminate all Decepticons with ONE Dalek!!"


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

enzymeii said:


> "We would exterminate all Decepticons with ONE Dalek!!"



"Daleks Inferior, Decepticons Superior."


----------



## enzymeii (Jul 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> "Why throw away your life so recklessly?"



"This is not a WAAARR, this is an EXTERMINATION!!"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

"I'll rip out your optics!"


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Regardless of who wins, their will be a lot of scrap metal in the multiverse.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

"The Daleks must be stopped"
*cue The Touch playing*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> "The Daleks must be stopped"
> *cue The Touch playing*



oh god, that would totally be fitting for Shattered Glass Megatron


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)

How will this match even end if both sides can reverse time to revive themselves and redo battles?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Regardless of who wins, their will be a lot of scrap metal in the multiverse.



if there is even one left after this


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

enzymeii said:


> "This is not a WAAARR, this is an EXTERMINATION!!"



"ohhhh so unwise" SHS


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> How will this match even end if both sides can reverse time to revive themselves and redo battles?



Can the Daleks do time locks? Or is that a time lord only thing?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Can the Daleks do time locks? Or is that a time lord only thing?



I don't recall it being stated, but it would make sense. If anything, the Daleks are suggested to be technologically superior to the Time Lords, since they built a void ship and even the Doctor thought that was impossible.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> How will this match even end if both sides can reverse time to revive themselves and redo battles?



I don't know man, I can barely wrap my head around this time bullshit as well

shredded metal everywhere is the only result I can see


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

Starscream: Daleks, do you know what true power is?
Daleks: What?
Starscream: I'm asking what is strength?
Daleks:What do you mean?

Starscream: I will tell you!It's devotion and determination. The power of one's will can make the impossible possible!I will show you my strength, the strength of my life!

Also



*runs away*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I don't recall it being stated, but it would make sense. If anything, the Daleks are suggested to be technologically superior to the Time Lords, since they built a void ship and even the Doctor thought that was impossible.



is it confirmed they built that thogh?, i always thought it might of been some  sort  of Time lord tech because they used the Crucible which was also Time lord tech [and the doctor couldn't figure out what it was at first]


----------



## Naruko (Jul 8, 2011)

Nothing defeats the plunger hand of the Daleks.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> is it confirmed they built that thogh?, i always thought it might of been some  sort  of Time lord tech because they used the Crucible which was also Time lord tech [and the doctor couldn't figure out what it was at first]



You're thinking of the Genesis Ark, which was a Time Lord prison for Daleks. The Crucible was the planet sized Dalek warship armed with the Reality Bomb. As for the void ship, I don't remember the Doctor's exact words but he stated that it was either impossible or only theoretical, which suggests that the Time Lords couldn't have built one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> You're thinking of the Genesis Ark, which was a Time Lord prison for Daleks. T



My bad thank you for Correcting me


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

Regardless of who wins, time/space is screwed.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)

Just checked. The Doctor's quote regarding the void ship:

"Well, it's impossible for starters. I always thought it was just a theory..."

Which supports the idea that the technology involved was beyond the Time Lords, but not the Daleks.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> *runs away*



That's hardly the worst of it. Wanna see the really nutty shit? Watch this.



What's so bad about this guy you ask? Well...




Yeah...

Almost forgot


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, we have a problem. The multiverses overlap.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

TF Continuity in a nutshell


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> TF Continuity in a nutshell



Now that you mention it




Shit is madhouse


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)

Joint projects are a bitch CD. And Hasbro making everything canon certainly doesn't help matters.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

You forgot them adding Starwars with more overpowered versions of Luke, Vader, Emperor and others but regardless this thread involves only Decepticons.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)

^ Fuck that,


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)

Transformers is the true Omniverse. It incorporates everything, including real life.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

Cosmic Burger King........


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)

CD, do you remember that page with all the random uncategorized shit TF has floating around? Cause I can't remember it...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

The Doctor is part of Marvel ?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The Doctor is part of Marvel ?



The best part is we found that out by tracking Death's Head around. It was a very odd day.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually going by Marvel's policy on Omniverse all their stuff including spin offs of other fiction are part of their continuity. So I guess most of Transformers and DoctorWho+whatever else they did are part of their Omniverse?

This is getting confusing now. We have a character whose in Marvel, Doctor Who and Transformers. Hasbro allows everything as canon and Marvel's policy on Omniverse just makes this more confusing.

Thank you everyone, my head hurts.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

This is just fucking confusing now .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

So if there was a Ominvesre vs thread and TF, Marvel , or DW were one of the Subjects could you include one of the connecting universes in your argument?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh god, CD just found this


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyway, our consensus seems to be that there's too much confusing time manipulation to determine who wins.

But is that timefuckery broken enough to save them from the Doctor driving Optimus Prime while The Touch is playing?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Transformers is the true Omniverse. It incorporates everything, including real life.


it consumes all

welp, looks like UD beat me to it


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> But is that timefuckery broken enough to save them from the Doctor driving Optimus Prime while The Touch is playing?



....you owe me new pants


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm calling bullshit on mickey mouse. That is where it just crosses the line .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)

I got an error when I clicked on that link  even the TF wiki can't handle the sheer craziness of the continuity


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)

I think I saw an entry for Donald Duck too.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello there, Viktor Von Doom!.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

Cthulhu says hi!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jul 8, 2011)

Well we're all DOOMED!!!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

EDIT Fun aside this is getting ridiculous and confusing, am I supposed to believe Marvel, Transformers and Doctor Who are basically enveloped in one verse or am I just thinking too much into this?. As for the actual fight unless one side can out time fuck the other, they're trapped in an infinite loop.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)

I... what?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Cthulhu says hi!



Cthulhu and the old ones exist in the whoniverse as well IIRC.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

They have the Rock, Scooby Doo's voice actor and some others but I don't think you have to think too much into this outside those just being bios.

EDIT Yeah I think Marvel, Doctor Who and Transformers like to just add everything to each other. Also there's a shit ton of manga in japanese that I wish I did not see.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Well every one knows that one

Cobra commander was in the cartoon and every thing



see!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

Bloody Roar says hello.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

this is insanity

all of it


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Es (Jul 9, 2011)

It ties into frigging Castlevania?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 9, 2011)

look at it, just look at it


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2011)

They have Bomberman.


----------



## Es (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't even...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2011)

lets try and make sense of this


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2011)

So Doctor Who and Transformers make Star Wars canon seem tame, good to know.


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2011)

is TF Luke Skywalker, Obi-Wan, Emperor, and Vader allowed


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 9, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> "I'll rip out your optics!"



That's actually a rather effective strategy against Daleks



Platinum said:


> Cthulhu and the old ones exist in the whoniverse as well IIRC.



They belong to the category known as Transcendental beings who existed in the previous universe but survived the Big Crunch and Big Bang to live in the current universe, like Galactus.

The Seventh Doctor fought Azazoth and Cthulhu in the EU

The Nestene Consciousness, which you will probably recognize as being the first villain the 9th Doctor fought in the new DW series, was actually the child of Shub-Niggurath.

The Second Doctor twice fought an enemy known as The Great Intelligence, which was actually Yog-Sothoth


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 9, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> That's actually a rather effective strategy against Daleks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And here I thought they might have been slightly exaggerating when they said he fought against demons and gods.  I only got into the new series very recently, and the only cosmic-esque opponent I could recall in the first five seasons was The Beast.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 9, 2011)

The Beast was also a Transcendental being.

Of course the most powerful entity The Doctor has ever fought was probably the Black Guardian


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm calling bullshit on mickey mouse. That is where it just crosses the line .



transformers used to belong to marvel who belongs now to disney


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2011)

speaking of companies, Star Wars saved Marvel's ass in the 70's

also do Decepticons get Kicker?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2011)

God no Fang. They should get The Fallen though  Apparently he started the faction in several universes


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2011)

They would get the TF version of the Emperor and the Sith won't they?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2011)

Fang said:


> They would get the TF version of the Emperor and the Sith won't they?



I honestly have no idea how to count those.

On a side note it seems 2 of the Original 13 are Decepticons


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2011)

Apparently TF SW has Vader and Obi-Wan fighting each other in space and causing galaxy level effects in their combat physically


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2011)

My main point of this thread was wondering how their respective weaponry would fare against each other >_>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2011)

So this is canon....?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2011)

if it has the Transformers trademark then it is


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> My main point of this thread was wondering how their respective weaponry would fare against each other >_>



They could destroy each other easily enough. Problem is, they can also reverse time to undo that. It sounds like this battle becomes a never ending time loop with no clear winner.

But it does have a clear loser, namely the multiverse.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2011)

if Unicorn counts as a Decepticon then I'm inclined to say the Decepticons do take this, also there's the Fallen and one other original Prime whose a baddie as well.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know if I'd count Unicron as a Decepticon, he always seems to treat them like they're beneath him. While he will make deals with him to suit his interests he isn't actually allied with them. The Fallen and Liege Maximo have a much more direct relationship with the Decepticons, one being the creator of the faction in several universe the other basically being their father. 3 parts of the gestalt member of the Original 13 also joined the Decepticons.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2011)

Unicron is Primus's brother so him being a decepticon is out, he usually enslaves them as his heralds or threatens both autobots and decepticons alike as shown in Armada. He just wants to eat universes.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 10, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> To be fair though, the only reason that the Reality Bomb actually was capable of multiversal destruction was specifically because of its position in the Medusa Cascade (effectively the "hallway" to all realities in the Doctor Who-verse); it may retain the raw energy output, but it'd likely lack the range to take out everything in the Transformers continuity.
> 
> Are Extended Universe works included for Dalek feats? Because they manage to get _far_ worse with that sort of access (a lot of Dalek Empire logistics are given in the novels, plus the exotic superweapons such as Apocalypse Element manipulation).



Daleks counter with smashing a void ship through reality.  Unless the Decepticons know how to fix cracks in reality they will be destroyed and it still counts as a win for the Daleks as they'll just be glad they managed to exterminate everything.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2011)

the Alternity are explicitly stated to be spacetime manipulators with reality warping to boot

Megatron is a being in their class, perhaps above it since he destroyed the original Alternity

I'm willing to bet they can fix that shit


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Cult of Skaro solos 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, I think Daleks should win, because their regular death ray kills almost everything except transendants and immortals, and ship blasters can do even more. The Time Lords were resorting to destroying time itself to defeat the daleks.


----------

